# New Tropical Storm in the Gulf



## trin (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm SO not ready for another tropical storm!  We're still trying to recover from Harvey here.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 4, 2017)

Are you serious?!  Man, the Caribbean just can't catch a break!


----------



## trin (Oct 4, 2017)

Today's models are projecting a landfall more to the east, around the Florida panhandle, which hopefully lets Texas and Louisiana off the hook, but still. . .  Needless to say, I'll be watching this closely over the next week or so.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ri


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 4, 2017)

Local weather guessers are calling for elements of this thing to reach my area late this weekend.  We haven't had rain in over 3 weeks, and I just seeded a new 10,000 square foot lawn....please, please, please, please come this way......


----------



## trin (Oct 4, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> Local weather guessers are calling for elements of this thing to reach my area late this weekend.  We haven't had rain in over 3 weeks, and I just seeded a new 10,000 square foot lawn....please, please, please, please come this way......


Y'all didn't get anything out of Irma?


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 4, 2017)

trin said:


> Y'all didn't get anything out of Irma?



Where I live, no, not really.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 4, 2017)

Please die out. The gulf and Florida don't need anymore chaos.


----------

